# First decent weather of the year, started machining the car.



## turboDean

Thanks to photobucket ruining all my posted ive combined all the post in this thread into this one so it is easier to edit photo links:

Had my TTRS about 9 months now, slowly be doing bits to bring it up to standard so gonna post this thread from what ive done so far.
Started with some machine polishing, used a DAS 6 with meguairs microfibre cut pad and microfibre compound.
Still quite and bit left to do and refine with a fine polish, but here are a few pics:
This was the car a few weeks after i got it:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









And an interior pic:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Before polishing pics:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










After pics:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










And the rear lights:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Also fitted a set of OEM Audi carbon mirrors and wrapped the fuel flap gloss black.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


















Fitted a bigger intercooler, had to clean all the plastic parts behind the bumper while it was off lol
Before:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









After:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Also removed the bar in the bumper:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










And the new intercooler fitted:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Tried to wrap my splitter gloss black, epic fail, too big and awkward to wrap on my own and i made the mistake off taking all the backing off at one time, it was sticking to everything (kitchen table, fridge door)
I managed to do the small part in the middle of the splitter though:
Before:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










After:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Gloss black centre caps and wheel nut covers fitted and plasti dip the rear badges.
Got to do the front badges now and also get some red vinyl to put back in the RS badge.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Had some bad scratches on my passenger headlight, so wet sanded them out as best i could and then polished.

Some of the scratches:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










After wet sanding:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










After a polish:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Also had a few deep scratches on the bonnet that weren't coming out by just polishing, forgot to take before pics.
After wet sanding with 2000 grit:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










After 1st stage of polish:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Also fitted gloss black audi rings and plasti dipped the TTRS badge in black, not put the red back in yet as the red vinyl I order is not the right colour its a bit too pinky.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## KIFOO

What did u use on rear lights ,all looks really good


----------



## turboDean

KIFOO said:


> What did u use on rear lights ,all looks really good


I actually did the lights a while ago, i think i used Meguairs #83 polish and a 3" Megs Yellow polishing pad.


----------



## conlechi

Nice work 8)


----------



## arpuc

Looks good, will keep my eyes peeled for you when I'm out and about.


----------



## turboDean

conlechi said:


> Nice work 8)


Cheers will get some more pics up when we get some decent weather and i finish it and get a coat of wax on it.


----------



## turboDean

arpuc said:


> Looks good, will keep my eyes peeled for you when I'm out and about.


Whereabouts in South Wales are you? You have a an Orange TTS??


----------



## turboDean

Now in post #1


----------



## turboDean

Now in post #1


----------



## Van Well

That's looking great! 8) 
Very nice with the black accents against the red. I've been watching lots of polishing vids on YouTube trying to learn - my Black TT needs a lot of paint correction.
Your fast red TTRS looks awesome!


----------



## turboDean

Van Well said:


> That's looking great! 8)
> Very nice with the black accents against the red. I've been watching lots of polishing vids on YouTube trying to learn - my Black TT needs a lot of paint correction.
> Your fast red TTRS looks awesome!


Cheers!

Im planning to wrap the front splitter gloss black this week as well, 
The polishing made a big improvement on my car but its still not prefect, need to spend another day on it really, if ur gonna attempt polishing for the first time get a DA they are a lot easier to use and less likely to do any damage.


----------



## turboDean

Now in post #1


----------



## turboDean

Now in post #1


----------



## bhoy78

Stunning looking car 8) good work

What polish did you use? waiting on my RS spoiler getting delivered just now, any idea of the paint code on your wing? mine's coming black but its from the alloy pack RS so I need to get the bottom bit and the upstands painted. Where did you get the carbon mirror housings? considering doing the same or possibly going for gloss black wing mirrors.


----------



## turboDean

bhoy78 said:


> Stunning looking car 8) good work
> 
> What polish did you use? waiting on my RS spoiler getting delivered just now, any idea of the paint code on your wing? mine's coming black but its from the alloy pack RS so I need to get the bottom bit and the upstands painted. Where did you get the carbon mirror housings? considering doing the same or possibly going for gloss black wing mirrors.


Thank you!!

I used the meguiars microfibre system (microfibre cutting discs and microfiber correction compound D300)
Sorry no idea on the paint code, the previous owner painted it i think.
The wing mirror covers are genuine Audi ones, i got them off ebay second hand, think they are about £900 from Audi, second hand they seem to go for about £500, i had a bit of a bargain with mine.
There are aftermarket ones about for around £250-300, i was plannkng to wrap mine in gloss black only bought the Carbon mirrors as they were the right price.


----------



## bhoy78

Cheers Dean will keep my eye open for an eBay bargain


----------



## DC240S

Good work with the paint correction - I agree that you could do with another finishing stage of correction and glaze.
I'd recommend getting some blue tape and maybe a floor standing halogen lamp - makes assessing progress much easier without holding a torch.

Some of my work here (Misano Red):

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=959610&start=75


----------



## turboDean

DC240S said:


> Good work with the paint correction - I agree that you could do with another finishing stage of correction and glaze.
> I'd recommend getting some blue tape and maybe a floor standing halogen lamp - makes assessing progress much easier without holding a torch.
> 
> Some of my work here (Misano Red):
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=959610&start=75


Got a few random deeper marks i need to sort before refining, just finding it hard getting the time to spend machining the car.

You got great results on that Misano Red car, lovely deep shine!


----------



## turboDean

Now in post #1


----------



## bhoy78

Nice work mate, the van looks like it's had some da action as well


----------



## turboDean

bhoy78 said:


> Nice work mate, the van looks like it's had some da action as well


The van is my mrs neighbours, its actually not looked after at all, been painted that colour, id love to buy it as my daily driver!


----------



## turboDean

Couple of pics after a clean and a coat of show wax ready for Summer Solstice @ Castle Combe on Saturday:


----------



## turboDean

Got the right colour red vinyl to finish off my RS badges:


----------



## turboDean

The tailpipes on my car were looking really scabby, so removed them to be powdercoated.

Removed and rubbed down:









After powder in metalic black:









Back on the car:


----------



## turboDean

The rear arms and subframe had quite bad surface rust so rubbed them back, rust primer then painted black.
Also fitted new rear discs and pads and had red goodridge hoses fitted.

The inside of the drivers rear disc was a right mess:

















New C hook Discs 









Fitting was a nightmare the calipers were pretty badly siezed and really struggled to get the pistons back, over the winter im gonna remove them, strip and rebuild them, but all back together for now:


----------



## turboDean

So had a Stage 2 Map by Litchfields, went on the dyno today and made 439bhp and 451ft/lb.
They have also mapped in some mild crackles and pops on overrun and got it so when in Sport mode the exhaust valve stays open.


----------



## no name

Really nice motor.

Makes me want to come back to a mk2

Best looking colour combo too 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Kasper

Looks really good mate. Interesting to learn how you took the scratches out off the lights. Good job


----------



## timdaggett79!

Nice car


----------



## Blacklab!

Beautiful car and some great work that you are putting into it. The attention to detail is a pleasure to behold. Well done ,enjoy!


----------

